# Chicagoland Orchid Festival Thread



## paphreek (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm just getting ready to pack for our trip down to Mpls/St Paul tomorrow, where Julie and I will meet with 40 other orchid crazies to ride a bus to Chicago for the orchid festival. We stay tomorrow night at a hotel, then get on the bus at 7:00 AM and head for Chicago. 

I am going to try to chronicle our trip in this forum, taking pictures at each stop, and posting as we travel on the bus. I will try to take pictures not only of plants, but of the people we meet along the way, including, hopefully some Slippertalk members. If anyone has any special photo requests as we move along, feel free to post suggestions. I will try to keep tabs on posts through the day. This whole idea assumes that the bus has WiFi (it did last year) and my battery holds out while traveling. At the very least I will post when at the hotel.

For anyone interested in meeting, here is our itinerary in case you want to meet us, or keep one step ahead :evil::

ORCHID SOCIETY OF MINNESOTA
2009 CHICAGOLAND ORCHID FESTIVAL BUS TRIP
September 25, 26, 27, 2009

Approximate itinerary:

Friday, Sept. 25: 7:15 a.m. departure from the Country Inn, Woodbury. 
- Lunch in the Waunakee area, Wisconsin;
- Bonus stop: Orchid Garden Centre, Madison, Wisconsin. (Formerly Orchids by the Ackers)
- Visit Windsong Orchids in the late afternoon. Pick up your prize drawing form here.
- Arrive at Quality Inn, Schaumburg, Il, around 6:00 p.m. 
- Dinner on your own.

Saturday, Sept. 26: 
- 8:30 a.m. departure from Quality Inn.
- 9:30 a.m Arrrive at Natt's Orchids. 
- Lunch at Natt's Orchids. 
- 12:15 Noon: board buses for trip to Oak Hill Gardens; 
Option to attend lectures while at Oak Hill Gardens:
- 6:00 p.m. Return to the Quality Inn.
- Dinner on your own. 

Sunday, Sept. 27: 
- Depart from the Quality Inn at approx. 9:15 a.m
- Visit Orchids by Hausermann and Fox Valley Orchids.
- Remember to turn in your prize drawing entry form at Orchids by Hausermann, our last orchid stop.
- Approx. noon: depart for Minnesota with a late lunch/early dinner stop in transit.
-Arrive back at Country Inn by 8:00 p.m.

Please feel free to comment at any time. Also, anyone attending should feel free to add their own pics and comments.


----------



## rdhed (Sep 23, 2009)

I think this will be a fun thread to follow. It will only make those of us unable to attend this year very envious. When I see all those plants for sale I start getting very :drool:anxious:drool:.

--Allen--


----------



## paphreek (Sep 23, 2009)

It will be a challenge for me to concentrate on the thread with so many plants to look at.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 24, 2009)

paphreek said:


> ....
> 
> I am going to try to chronicle our trip in this forum, taking pictures at each stop, and posting as we travel on the bus. I will try to take pictures not only of plants, but of the people we meet along the way, *including, hopefully some Slippertalk members. *
> ....



Excellent initiative Ross:clap::clap::clap: Jean

have a nice and save trip!!!


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking forward to your visit, Ross. Take care......


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 24, 2009)

too bad more st members don't live near central ny for our cnyos show next weekend oct 4-5, would be fun! have fun everyone at the chicago event


----------



## paphreek (Sep 24, 2009)

Julie and I just completed the 120 mile drive to St. Paul and checked into the hotel where the bus will pick us up tomorrow morning. On the way we stopped at Skip and Lynn Saeger's house for dinner. While they are not going on the trip, both are avid orchid growers.

Here's Skip in front of some of his blooming orchids.







Paph spicerianum





Phrag Sedenii?





Anguloa virginalis





More tomorrow.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 25, 2009)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:THE WHITE PHRAG !!!!!!


----------



## Renegayde (Sep 25, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing.....what is that white phrag????

Todd


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2009)

LaVivace Epicure?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2009)

NYEric said:


> LaVivace Epicure?



That one's not white. 

Robert said he was going to breed for a long-petaled white Phrag. Maybe this is it???


----------



## paphreek (Sep 25, 2009)

The Phrag is a pale green and cream color. The lighting is just washing it out.

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to post during the day because the WiFi is not working on the bus. I'll post some pics from today's trip in a few moments


----------



## paphreek (Sep 25, 2009)

We started out early in the morning while it was still fairly dark. Below is Linda, our trip leader, who is a parole officer by trade.... Just type needed to control 42 orchid "crazies".:evil:





Here is our driver, Lenny at the mid morning stop. Lenny has been the driver for the annual OSM Chicago trip since before we started going on the trip in 2002.





One of the crazies getting off the bus at our bonus stop at the Orchid Garden Center, formerly Orchids by the Ackers, in Madison, Wisconsin. The "crazie" in the photo is my wife, Julie.






There to greet us was Chuck Ackers


----------



## paphreek (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a couple of shots of plants at the OGC










Finally, my haul
Top, from left to right: Oddly growing small complex, Bulbo dearei, Paph malipoense (in bud)
Bottom, from right to left: small complex Paph (in bud), Paph armeniacum (in bud), Paph fairrieanum (in bud)


----------



## paphreek (Sep 25, 2009)

Finally, we arrived at the first Chicagoland Orchid Festival sponsor, Windsong Orchids. My apologies, but I was so engrossed in searching out plants, that I forgot to get any action photos. Here is a picture of my haul from Windsong, though.

Top left: Phrag schlimii 'Afton' (in bud), Top right: Paph sukhakulii
Bottom left: Paph (Black Cherry x sukhakulii) Bottom right: Paph (Psyche x Black Cherry)





More tomorrow evening after trips to Natts and Oak Hill Gardens


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2009)

If your wife isn't a crazie, let her take the photos! I cant imagine how much [more] I'd have bought!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks for the cool pics!!! And great buys !!! A fairrie in BUD:sob: !!! Jean


----------



## paphreek (Sep 26, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> thanks for the cool pics!!! And great buys !!! A fairrie in BUD:sob: !!! Jean



I wasn't going to buy a fairrieanum, but then I saw this one with wider than normal leaves, so a little voice in my head says, "Why not just one more?":evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 26, 2009)

paphreek said:


> ........ so a little voice in my head says, "Why not just one more?":evil:


:rollhappy: that same voice was in my head when I arrived at Fox Valley Friday morning! I already have 2 Doll's Kobold but doesn't everyone need a 3? Well there were too many other choices & I ended up passing on it (knowing Ross will have more to choose from!). I ended up with gratrixianum in bud, platyphyllum & Peppermint (niveum 'Select' x adductum 'Black Top').


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 26, 2009)

Great purchases!!!! hehe!!! I have sometimes ignored that voice!!!! (What's wrong with me??)


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm enjoying your fun Ross and company! Keep the pics and stories coming!

(Let's see pics Rose)


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, it's almost like being there. Almost...


----------



## paphreek (Sep 26, 2009)

Our first stop today was at Natt's

This is The owner of Natt's, Prayool Inboriboon. I hope I spelled it right! He and his family are wonderful people and I always enjoy coming here.






While at Natt's, I ran into forum member, Jim Blanford, aka, jblanford. This is the second year Jim and I have seen each other at Natt's. I hope it becomes an annual event.





While the emphasis of this thread is on people, I had to shoot a few plant shots.

Paph Hsingying Agogo





Paph sukhakulii





Cir. Elizabeth Ann 'Buckleberry' FCC/AOS


----------



## paphreek (Sep 26, 2009)

We then spent the afternoon at Oak Hill, where the first person to greet us was Rose M.,aka, goldenrose, with a couple of new acquisitions.





Hermann Pigors of Oak Hill





Guest vendor Eric Michel 





Guest vendor Harry from Andy's





My apologies for the lack of photos and some of the blurry ones. I was in a great hurry to shop.:evil:


----------



## paphreek (Sep 26, 2009)

Finally, my haul

Natt's:
top, left to right: Dend tobaense, Paph Hsinying Agogo, Paph (helenae x Pacific Shamrock), Masd Morning Glory

bottom, left to right: Cirr. Elizabeth Ann 'Buckleberry' FCC/AOS, Paph sukhakulii, Paph Michael Tibbs, Paph charlesworthii





Oak Hill:
Not in order: Paph Aladin, 2 mini Paph spicerianums in bud(one with about a 5-6 inch leaf span, the other a 3-4 inch leaf span), an assortment of seedlings, including a remake of St. Ouen's Bay, Paph Fair Hunter, and Paph (Skip the Buss x fairrieanum).





More tomorrow


----------



## TADD (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow what an impressive haul... And dedicated trip! My wife would have shot me by now. Have a good trip! Nice fairrie by the way.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 27, 2009)

hey, reading these last few posts gave me a thought- how about those of us who are slippertalk members wear a nametag when we go to orchid events, that say something like 'slippertalk - cnycharles' or similar. I wouldn't know if a member came to our show or if I were somewhere else that others weren't slippertalk members... might be surprised who we know that we don't recognize without a nametag...

nice play-by-play on the orchid trip! I certainly wouldn't want to step in front of 42 orchid crazy people bent on purchases, even if I were a texas ranger with a colt 45!


----------



## Hera (Sep 27, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> hey, reading these last few posts gave me a thought- how about those of us who are slippertalk members wear a nametag when we go to orchid events, that say something like 'slippertalk - cnycharles' or similar. I wouldn't know if a member came to our show or if I were somewhere else that others weren't slippertalk members... might be surprised who we know that we don't recognize without a nametag...
> 
> nice play-by-play on the orchid trip! I certainly wouldn't want to step in front of 42 orchid crazy people bent on purchases, even if I were a texas ranger with a colt 45!



Maybe something could be added to the fundraiser section of Cafe Press. Even some inexpensive pin would do the trick. It would be fun to run into fellow members. I could see it now, standing side by side at a table, you look over and see a familiar pin and you try to guess which member you are talking to. I would love it.


----------



## Clark (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice haul!!! Hello everybody!!!!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice to see two faces!! Looking forward to the rest of the journey.


----------



## callosum (Sep 27, 2009)

fantastic trip , nice shoping


----------



## li'l frog (Sep 27, 2009)

Cut and paste the slippertalk logo on to a sticky mailing label -- instant name tag.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 27, 2009)

groovy!
thanks for the neat photos!



paphreek said:


> I wasn't going to buy a fairrieanum, but then I saw this one with wider than normal leaves,...



um... why buy it because of wider than normal leaves? would that infer big flowers or maybe a shape thing?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2009)

Don't you read AOS Orchids article, Vol. 78, No. 6 June 2009?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2009)

That's more like it Ross.Thanx for sharing. I was removing an old hose from a backhoe yesterday, slipped off the wrench, fell and landed on my back on some small tree stumps! OUCH!!! No tournament today for me, I should have gone to Chicagoland!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 27, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> I'm enjoying your fun Ross and company! Keep the pics and stories coming!
> 
> (Let's see pics Rose)



At your request ......
here's what Ross brought me- 
Paph. Varvara (fairrieanum x Claire de Lune), a div. of a W.Sinkler plant. I love the bold spots & the fairrie charm!





and I just had to have a Little Troubles!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> That's more like it Ross.Thanx for sharing. I was removing an old hose from a backhoe yesterday, slipped off the wrench, feel and landed on my back on some small tree stumps! OUCH!!! No tournament today for me, I should have gone to Chicagoland!


Excuses, excuses!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Don't you read AOS Orchids article, Vol. 78, No. 6 June 2009?



nope


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2009)

Rose, that paph Varvana is SICK!!! :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> nope



OK, I can only lead a horse to water...


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks like a great trip.  And nice to meet some ST members in the flesh..


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> Looks like a great trip.  And nice to meet some ST members in the flesh..


I agree!

Is that Varvara really that dark??? It's spectacular.


----------



## paphreek (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for keeping the thread going while we were traveling, everyone. As I said earlier, the bus' wifi was out of commission for the trip, so I couldn't post in transit. I'll post a few a few more pics of today when I get up tomorrow. Unfortunately, I forgot to get pictures of Gene Hauserman and our own Tom Kalina, as I was into one last buying frenzy before heading home.


----------



## TADD (Sep 28, 2009)

Well it's tomorrow already..... Where they at? oke: I wish I could have been there!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 28, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Rose, that paph Varvana is SICK!!! :drool:





SlipperFan said:


> I agree!
> Is that Varvara really that dark??? It's spectacular.



YEP!!! 
I contacted Ross about acquiring a Little Trouble & he asked would you be interested in a div. of Varvara. I'm thinking, he's posted a pic before .... was it a red? I then opened the attached photo ...
how long do you think it took me to respond? 
:smitten: :drool:


----------



## Hera (Sep 28, 2009)

The Varvara is just amazing. I keep looking at it. Love the darkness.


----------



## paphreek (Sep 28, 2009)

First thing yesterday morning, we loaded the bays of the bus with luggage, and then put boxes of plants on top of the luggage and bags of bark and CHC. Here's the open bays before loading, with pictures the two loaders, Jayme (his better side), and me (in the shadows).











Plants under the bus





I put this photo in to show the nice Harold Koopowitz (lower left) Erin picked up at Natts. Julie took these photos as I was helping pack the bus.





Finally, the only photo I took from Hausermann's  My fellow competitor in the Paph division, Don Johnson, combing the benches ay Hausermann's for Paphs in bud. (There were a lot)





Highlights of my acquisitions were a nice delenatii, barbigerum, and Doll's Kobold from Tom Kalina at Fox Valley,and a division of Paph Mildred Hunter 'Ileana', a division of Paph boxalii (in double bud), a division of Paph Freckles 'Pink Agate', a division of Paph Black Diamond 'Jim', and Paph (Tioga Pass 'Pastel' x charlesworthii 'Joselin') from Hausermann's. Julie also picked up some Catts and a Phal from Hausermann's and we got three neat pleuros and a flask of Dracula cordobae from Ecuagenera.

The final estimated tally for the group: 41 orchid nuts, 1,002 orchids purchased, for an average of 24.4 plants per person.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2009)

My type of trip!  Thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2009)

You had a beautiful weekend for your trip -- very lucky, looking at the weather forecast for this weekend. It looks like all of you took very good advantage of the opportunity!


----------



## Hera (Sep 28, 2009)

Holy moly that's a lotta orchids. I hope they all made it home OK. Glad you all had so much fun.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 28, 2009)

That's one great shopping spree... :drool: :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2009)

Was it Hella hot at Hauserman's [as usual]!??!


----------



## paphreek (Sep 29, 2009)

The temps were comfortable, but the shopping was hot. Between Tom Kalina and Hausermann's divisions, I was lucky to get out of there as cheaply as I did.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 30, 2009)

must have been an excellent tour for you Ross, and for Rose too 
Jean
(from an Internet cafe on a rainy Dutch island)


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 30, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Was it Hella hot at Hauserman's [as usual]!??!


Maybe it got hot when Hella got there, but I was disappointed this year. Last year they had paphs in 2" pots for $5 & $7.50, not this year. I was there Friday around noon & maybe they didn't have things quite set up & ready but it didn't look like they had done anything to make this a _special_ weekend.



paphreek said:


> The temps were comfortable, but the shopping was hot. Between Tom Kalina and Hausermann's divisions, I was lucky to get out of there as cheaply as I did.


That's good you found things to your liking! I had to control myself at Tom's. IOS has their fall show in a couple of weeks, I'm gonna guess he'll be there & hopefully I can get the others I left behind!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2009)

In a way I'm glad I didn't make it. Chuck Ackers has a compot for me that I think may set me back $400! THat plus the bunches of other plants would have sent my Visa card into a time/space wormhole.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 30, 2009)

Fun thread! Nice to see people's faces for the first time.


----------

